# Fluval Edge 6 Noisy Filter SOLVED



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

That sounds like a lot of work. Why not get a cannister filter and throw the fluval filter out?


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 6, 2006)

I have two that would be fine for this tank. But the stock filter is just convenient. And if I'd started off lubing that shaft (heh) it wouldn't be any extra work at all. 

Canister takes lube and stuff too. And I already had the lube. So to me, this was just exploring to find out WHY it was noisy and how to fix it.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I don't use that tank setup but it pays to watch and learn even if it doesn't seem needed. I do also find lube will quiet some impellers but then it also may not last too long. 
May yours never be heard again, right?


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 6, 2006)

PlantedRich said:


> Thanks for the report. I don't use that tank setup but it pays to watch and learn even if it doesn't seem needed. I do also find lube will quiet some impellers but then it also may not last too long.
> May yours never be heard again, right?


Haha! No kidding.

If I reapply the lube at each filter teardown and cleaning, it should be fine. Just another maintenance point.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

DurocShark said:


> Haha! No kidding.
> 
> If I reapply the lube at each filter teardown and cleaning, it should be fine. Just another maintenance point.


I have a solenoid shaft that sticks. I use KY to lube it. Super annoying because I am worried about it getting stuck again.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 6, 2006)

sfshrimp said:


> I have a solenoid shaft that sticks. I use KY to lube it. Super annoying because I am worried about it getting stuck again.


KY is water soluble. Not a great choice for anything that gets wet. 

Here's the link to the product I use:

https://www.amazon.com/Haynes-Silicone-Grease-4oz-Tube/dp/B00CI88AZ4/

$12 for 4 oz, it'll last years. I use it on any o-rings, seals, etc, for my tanks. Salt or fresh.

EDIT: Had the wrong item listed. I thought the red white blue package didn't look right...


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

No wonder the shaft keeps sticking.



DurocShark said:


> KY is water soluble. Not a great choice for anything that gets wet.
> 
> Here's the link to the product I use:
> 
> ...


----------

